# Why do goldens pant so much?



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Has your vet listen to her heart? 

BTW... I love your signature.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you, hehe.  The 'burst' option on your camera comes in handy sometimes.
Well, her last vet visit was in February, I believe.. her next routine one comes in December. It's been miraculously getting warmer lately, so maybe that's it? I certainly don't remember it in February. But in any case, the vet said nothing was wrong with her heart - she's gotten all her worming vaccinations (yum, banana... she went crazy for those) and shots.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It was just a thought. Lots of times doggies with heart trouble pant a lot. But not all doggies that pant a lot have heart trouble.  It's probably just the warm weather.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

All dogs pant when it is hot or if they are stressed. Try to think of it as any time you sweat they need to pant to regulate their body temperature. Since they can't sweat they pant.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is probably having to get used to the warmer weather. I know I do when it starts getting hot here. Maybe in a couple of weeks if she is still panting maybe you can take her just for your piece of mind. 
Now I know that the burst option is what you used for your signature, I am sorry I deleted the one that I had of Bama. I thought my camera had acted up. Darn. It was so cute too.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

just wanted to say hi cuz I don't recall meeting Jenny before -- she's the same age as my young Bridger & we live in WA, too (Orting). I don't know about the panting issue -- but I'll be watching 'em!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Panting can also be a sign of pain. Are Jenny's hips OK?


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

am interested about this topic as dulce mia is also a heavy panter...she even pants in her sleep!!!....i asked her vet yesterday about it and she didnt say anything....she just got her last set of booster shots yesterday...am gonna bring her a week later to another vet to have her heart checked....it kinda worries me sometimes...there were times that i would wake up to hear her panting so hard in her sleep...i wake her up, she looks at me and go back to sleep....i hope its just the hot weather, though....forgot to add that she snores too....is it bad?....


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

If it's because it's too warm in the house......put a floor fan down for her. Ours will plop right in front of it starting at about 70 F. Even if it seems cool to you, their body temp is between 101-102ish and they have that fur coat. That's why they love cool tile floors...or brick...and tend to stay off carpeting.

Also, what everyone else has mentioned is true. Heart, pain, etc. can cause panting.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Heat, heart, stress, pain.....


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Meg panted (loudly) for all her 15 years! I quit worrying about when she was about 14!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Meg panted (loudly) for all her 15 years! I quit worrying about when she was about 14!!


My Meg was the same always panted we use to have a fan on the floor for her in the bedroom.
Sadie only panted as she got older.
Daisy and Charlie do pant but thats after chasing rabbits !!!!!

Maggie


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 4, 2007)

I asked this question before too & was told that dogs pant to cool themselves down as they dont really sweat like we do. Ted always pants after a walk & normally wants to lie outside in our garden until he cools down & we live in Scotland, where the warmest it ever really gets is about 20 degrees & thats in summer!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

TeddyBear said:


> I asked this question before too & was told that dogs pant to cool themselves down as they dont really sweat like we do. Ted always pants after a walk & normally wants to lie outside in our garden until he cools down & we live in Scotland, where the warmest it ever really gets is about 20 degrees & thats in summer!


We came to Scotland for a holiday a few years back and my dog then i call Charlie one loved it as even in summer its nice an cool but my poor little jack russell was shivering !!! i was nevr going to please them both.


----------

